
'Netflix tax' for GST on digital products introduced in Australian Parliament - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/treasurer-introduces-netflix-tax-for-gst-on-digital-products-to-parliament-20160210-gmq88u.html
======
ratfacemcgee
Can the GST apply to something purchased overseas? Especially weird because we
have a tourist refund scheme where tourists can get the GST refunded when the
leave the country.

